# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams About Your Ex: Dream Meanings Explained - Huffington Post

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams About Your Ex: Dream Meanings Explained**Huffington Post*"*Lucid dreaming* helps you remember dreams and even interact with them in a more conscious way," says Mead. "However, it often takes a good deal of practice to do this. I recommend that people ask their spirit guides and/or guardian angels to send a *...***

----------


## ninja9578

Just so that everyone knows, this is bullshit. Dreams mean different things to different people, the only one who can "correctly" interpret a dream is a psychologist, and only after intimately getting to know you.

----------

